# Picture of the day!



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Seem like he is having fun!!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Great pic


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a pleco that likes to swim up the downpipe to my sump, never thought about taking a pic of him doing that!

great pic!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good bubble massage.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pic!

along the same lines 









granted I need to clean the lily pipe ... but still


----------

